# Dragontw's Recipes



## dragontw (31/5/14)

A few members requested that I share some of my recipes. So here goes.






*
PINK MILK*

Strawberry (Ripe) 10%

Cheese Cake w Graham Crust 5%

Sweet Cream 6%

French Vanilla 2%

EM (one drop per 5ml)

This has to steep for at least a week for the cream to meld, or you can help it on by using the hot bath method. It turns a deep amber colour when ready. I use a 65/35 PG/VG ratio for this to bring out the flavour, but you can play around.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

Excellent @dragontw thanks for sharing

Where are you sourcing these flavour concentrates from?


----------



## dragontw (31/5/14)

All these flavour concentrates you can get from Valley Vapour.
http://valleyvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Awesome. Thank you so much. Looking forward to more of your recipes. Most DIY peeps on the forum are still finding their way so your experience is invaluable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

also helps loads if the recipes like this one that gets posted make use of locally available flavours. well done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

@dragontw and @drew 

Is EM Ethyl Maltol, and is that what you currently have listed as Candy Floss flavour>?


----------



## dragontw (31/5/14)

EM is Ethyl Maltol. Candy Floss Flavour or Sweetener can be substituted.


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

dragontw said:


> EM is Ethyl Maltol. Candy Floss Flavour or Sweetener can be substituted.



Great thank you @dragontw I can't find EM on their site, but know that Candyfloss is basically the same


----------



## drew (31/5/14)

devdev said:


> @dragontw and @drew
> 
> Is EM Ethyl Maltol, and is that what you currently have listed as Candy Floss flavour>?



@devdev Our Candy Floss flavouring consists of 10% Ethyl Maltol dissolved in PG. When EM is used in liquid form it's most likely 10% as the crystals won't dissolve any higher in PG base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragontw (31/5/14)

A Simple and easy juice to make.

*





DIXIE BOY*

Watermelon 8%
Gummy Bears 8%
*Pure Lemon Juice (1 Drop per 5 ml)

Steep for at least a week, or you can help it on by using the hot bath method. You can increase the watermelon up to 10% for a stronger flavour. A few drops of Koolada also brings something else to the juice. As always taste is subjective. Have Fun!

*Not flavouring, but just normal lemon juice in the green bottle from the grocery store. The lemon brings out the flavour in fruit mixes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

Wow @dragontw - flipping loving the design of your recipes

Going to be giving the DIY mixing a proper go again. thanks for the inspiration

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

I love this thread already, bring out the DIY in me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

Alex said:


> I love this thread already, bring out the DIY in me



Hey man, with all your posts about lathes, making wooden tables, patinas on mods, KFL tweaking and heaven knows what else, if its got to do with DIY you seem to be the man who will give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

devdev said:


> Hey man, with all your posts about lathes, making wooden tables, patinas on mods, KFL tweaking and heaven knows what else, if its got to do with DIY you seem to be the man who will give it a go



I love trying things myself @devdev , there's nothing more rewarding for me than sorting out a problem or finding a solution to something. And with the info we all have access to these days on the www. It's so easy to acquire that knowledge.

I love watching creative people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dragontw (31/5/14)

*
KASPAROV*

Apple Pie 10%
Vanilla Swirl 5%
Caramel 2%
EM/Candy Floss 1.5%

Steep for a week or even longer since the vanilla swirl has custard and it takes a while to settle in. 

*The design is tongue in cheek....just poking fun at the recent trend of Hipster e juice. It's a pretty tasty juice though, and one of my ADV's. So give it a go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

dragontw said:


> *
> KASPAROV*
> 
> Apple Pie 10%
> ...



hey i saw that for sale in a shop last week, think it was somewhere in district 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/14)

5 PRAWNS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/14)

Lol
Kasparov

That's a Gambit type of flavour
My least favouritd if the 5 Pawns
In any event will be interesting to see if someone can get it close to the 5 Pawns juice.


----------



## dragontw (31/5/14)

Yes, @Silver it is a take on Gambit but with my own spin and is something completely different. Give 5Pawns their rightful due they create their own flavour extracts making it near impossible to clone. I would say my version is closer to Mr. Good Vapes Apple Pie.

Just trying to encourage people to maybe try mixing their own juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

dragontw said:


> *
> KASPAROV*
> 
> Apple Pie 10%
> ...


You make juice recipes interesting and fun. Awesome, can't wait for your next installment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

Ok guys this is the last one for now. I'll add to the list, as I came up with worthy vapes, over time. These recipes are true and tested. Would love to hear if you mix up any of these. If you need any help or advice just drop me a line. Have fun with your DIY!







*HOT STUFF*

Juicy Peach 10%
Cinnamon Red Hots 6%
EM/Candy Floss 5%

This one only needs a 30min hot bath & 24 hour steep, then it's good to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/14)

dragontw said:


> Ok guys this is the last one for now. I'll add to the list, as I came up with worthy vapes, over time. These recipes are true and tested. Would love to hear if you mix up any of these. If you need any help or advice just drop me a line. Have fun with your DIY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one might just make me try DIY again. Off to check Valley Vapour's web site.
EDIT: Red hot cinnamon is sold out.


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

Oh that's a shame. Last time I checked it was still in stock.


----------



## drew (1/6/14)

Matthee said:


> This one might just make me try DIY again. Off to check Valley Vapour's web site.
> EDIT: Red hot cinnamon is sold out.



Murphy's law! So sorry about that, a new batch of stock is on it's way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/6/14)

+1 for Valley vapour. The concentrates I got from him at the vape meet are of a excellent quality. I must say I wish him all the best with his business. Solid guy too. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (1/6/14)

@dragontw Thanks for the great thread. 
Quick question - Can you explain what "Hot bath" entails?


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

If you only making one juice at a time, simply fill a coffee cup with hot (tap water not boiling water) and place your sealed newly mixed juice inside. Let it stand until the water came to room temp, rinse and repeat for 3 times while giving the bottle a good shake in-between washes. Then place the bottle in a cool dark place to steep for at least a week. Remember to give the bottle a good shake every other day. If you making multiple bottles just scale it up and use something like tupperware.

The hot bath simply just kick starts the steeping process, breaking down the flavouring molecules to bind with the PG/VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Lovely recipe @dragontw 
I used to LOVE the Hotstuff comics!
This one is definitely worth trying someday, thanks for the recipe
Just not looking forward to all the hot bathing and admin of steeping etc - lol


----------



## devdev (1/6/14)

Please be careful of the hot bath technique - it should actually be a warm bath.

Just remember that the heating of eliquid above 50 degrees results in the oxidation of the nicotine - meaning it loses its potency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragontw (1/6/14)

Yup that is why I said hot tap water not boiling water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Invest in an Ultrasonic bath if you're going to do a lot of DIY e-liquids, you will save massive on steping time, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

johan said:


> Invest in an Ultrasonic bath if you're going to do a lot of DIY e-liquids, you will save massive on steping time, but that's just my opinion.


Hi @johan are these anything similar? http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/search/ultrasonic+cleaner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

Better to get one from Gerry Optics in Strydom Park.

They offer excellent customer service, and have a simple one with 8 min timer, or a more advanced one, which @Rowan Francis just got. I have the 8 min timer one, and it works beautifully


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

devdev said:


> Better to get one from Gerry Optics in Strydom Park.
> 
> They offer excellent customer service, and have a simple one with 8 min timer, or a more advanced one, which @Rowan Francis just got. I have the 8 min timer one, and it works beautifully


Thanks so much @devdev !! Just landed 17 bottles Mt Baker flavours and dont wanna wait 3 - 4 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/6/14)

Fyi . Gerry's optics will be getting new stocks of ultra sonic cleaners in two weeks time . A good investment for cleaning and steeping .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

@devdev is this the model you have? 
*MEDOP NH-218 ULTRASONIC CLEANER*


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Fyi . Gerry's optics will be getting new stocks of ultra sonic cleaners in two weeks time . A good investment for cleaning and steeping .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I havent managed to clean myself in mine yet @Rowan Francis, if you perfect the technique please let me know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Fyi . Gerry's optics will be getting new stocks of ultra sonic cleaners in two weeks time . A good investment for cleaning and steeping .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi you said cleaning ... as in cleaning mods? Anything else vape related?


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> @devdev is this the model you have?
> *MEDOP NH-218 ULTRASONIC CLEANER*



Here is the one I got:

http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

Was about R1350 I think.

You can use it to clean sunglasses, glasses, mods, atomisers, tanks, coils and wicks. Pretty much anything but a battery.

I used it to clean the SVD's telescopic tube, and the grime that you watch dissolve as soon as you turn on the machine it actually astounding. Same goes for glasses. The dirt literally just fizzes out of the object

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @johan are these anything similar? http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/search/ultrasonic cleaner



Yes exactly the same thing; Ultra Sonic Bath/Cleaner - get the biggest (in power) that you can afford. If you want to speed up steeping, use glass containers for e-liquid as glass transfer ultra sonic waves better than plastic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/6/14)

devdev said:


> Here is the one I got:
> 
> http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406
> 
> ...



@devdev , i now have the same model , it really whips the llama's ass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (11/6/14)

johan said:


> If you want to speed up steeping, use glass containers for e-liquid as glass transfer ultra sonic waves better than plastic.



A word of caution here, it seems the Ultrasonic cleaner cracks thin glass. I had two protank 2 mini glasses I placed in mine, and they didn't survive the process. Just be careful with your PT and Nautilus glass, I think it is better not to place them in the cleaner, just my suspicion


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

devdev said:


> A word of caution here, it seems the Ultrasonic cleaner cracks thin glass. I had two protank 2 mini glasses I placed in mine, and they didn't survive the process. Just be careful with your PT and Nautilus glass, I think it is better not to place them in the cleaner, just my suspicion



They must have had stress fractures already before you placed them in the Ultrasonic cleaner - I clean thin microscope slides at 180W, without a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (11/6/14)

johan said:


> They must have had stress fractures already before you placed them in the Ultrasonic cleaner - I clean thin microscope slides at 180W, without a problem.



yes that is likely what happened then @johan, was either stress fracture or a weakness from manufacturing

Still the lesson was learnt, and since glass is inert and does not absorb flavours from eliquid there isnt really a need to USC, when a rinse under running water does the job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

